# apache 2.2.3 / mod_proxy / mod_proxy_balancer



## modern (12. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,

ich versuche grade einen Balancer (siehe Howto) einzurichten:

Hier die Mod Rewrite Konfiguration auf dem einen Webserver:


```
RewriteEngine On
        RewriteRule .* - [CO=SESSIONID:balancer.http1:123.456.789.1/unterverzeichnis]
```
(damit Sessions richtig gehandet werden)

Hier die Konfiguration des Proxyservers:


```
#######################
#######################
# Hier nun die neue Konfiguration für den Balancer:
# Initial Config 09.11.2008
#
<Proxy 123.456.789.3:80>
         Order deny,allow
       Allow from all
</Proxy>

ProxyPass /balancer-manager !
[U]ProxyPass / balancer://nlb/ stickysession=SESSIONID nofailover=on[/U]
ProxyPassReverse / http://123.456.789.1/unterverzeichnis/
ProxyPassReverse / http://123.456.789.2/unterverzeichnis/

<Proxy balancer://nlb>
  BalancerMember http://123.456.789.1/unterverzeichnis route=http1
  BalancerMember http://123.456.789.2/unterverzeichnis route=http2
  ProxySet lbmethod=byrequests
</Proxy>

       <Location /balancer-manager>
         SetHandler balancer-manager
         Order deny,allow
         Allow from all
       </Location>


########################
########################
```
Ich erhalte folgende Fehlermeldung:


```
www2:~# apache2ctl restart
Syntax error on line 26 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/vhost.de.conf:
ProxyPass Can't find 'byrequests' lb method
www2:~#
```
Das ist die unterstrichen dargestellte Zeile.

Jemand eine Idee?

Viele Grüße

modern


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2008)

Das Apache Modul: mod_proxy_balancer ist nicht geladen.


----------



## modern (12. Nov. 2008)

Hallo Till,


```
www-wall:~# a2enmod proxy_balancer
This module is already enabled!
www-wall:~#
```
anscheined schon.

Viele Grüße

modern


----------



## Till (12. Nov. 2008)

Laut der Apache Fehlermeldung aber scheinbar nicht. Sie Dir bitte mal die Dateien im mods-enabled Verzeichnis an, ob der wirklich geladen wird und ob da auch nichts auskommentiert ist.


----------



## modern (12. Nov. 2008)

Hallo Till,

es war zwar aktiv, aber in der mod_proxy_balancer.load auskommentiert. 

...

Ok, jetzt klappt es!

Nur der Balancer Manager zeigt nichts an:


```
[B]Load Balancer Manager for Server.blabla.de[/B]

Server Version: Apache/2.2.3 (Debian) mod_ssl/2.2.3 OpenSSL/0.9.8c Server Built: Sep 6 2008 09:52:20
```
Viele Grüße


----------



## modern (12. Nov. 2008)

Wenn ich den Balancer Manager in den Virtual Host Container
reinschreibe:


```
[B]Forbidden[/B]

You don't have permission to access /balancer-manager on this server.
Additionally, a 403 Forbidden error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.
```
nehme ich das im Default Host mit auf, bleibt der Balancer Manager leer.

Woran könnte das liegen?

Viele Grüße

  modern


----------



## modern (12. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,

falls mal jemand das gleiche Problem hat:

Der Eintrag des Balancer Manger funktioniert nur, wenn er im selber
VHost Container steht.

Viele Grüße

  Eicke


----------

